# Here Is The New Shop Everyone



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys here are a few pictures I took of the shop I am leasing. It's 2000 square feet and has plenty of room for all my equipment at least for now


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I am getting some more pictures of my new truck as well


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a nice shop wish i could find like that around here for good money.
good luck this season


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats the size I was looking for but our real estate is rediculous here and that would cost about $1600/month plus utilities.

Nice shop though, looks good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your mom got mad you kept taking up the driveway i see.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice shop. I am sure you will have it full and need a bigger one in no timepayup


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

well yeah parents got mad plus the town was on me about the dump truck being parked at the house. This place is running me $900 a month with water included. I pay for electricity and gas for heat which in the summer I will shut the gas off.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks like you got a lot of empty space in that shop...you should probably buy some more equipment to fill it up!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

are you going to be putting in a work bench and shelving/cabinets? I see a lot of room there wesport

Nice looks tho


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good. Outside parking?


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Where in CT are you?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

man $900/month isnt bad at all!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

looks real good...any plowing pics?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

it fills up fast. looks good man.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

EGLC;768762 said:


> man $900/month isnt bad at all!


I wouldn't say that. I guess it all depends on where you live.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah the price depends on where you live. I do have a small bench whcih is the picture there with my tool storage unit there. I will probably put up more shelves just to neaten up the back area we hang out and usually eat there. Today 06 brought some miller lite over and last week it was coors light.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dstosh;768818 said:


> I wouldn't say that. I guess it all depends on where you live.


move down here and you'll gladly pay $900 for that....if you can find one for that price.

btw are these pictures from your phone? if not you need a new camera bad lol


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah my blackberry


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

looks awesome man, thats going to be my first investment when i finish up my landscape contracting degree next year.. got any more pics of that nice new dump?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LawnProLandscapes;769128 said:


> looks awesome man, thats going to be my first investment when i finish up my landscape contracting degree next year.. got any more pics of that nice new dump?


Ben-

You're doing the 2 year? How's your break going?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

LawnProLandscapes;769128 said:


> looks awesome man, thats going to be my first investment when i finish up my landscape contracting degree next year.. got any more pics of that nice new dump?


Hey, Do you go to suny cobleskill? I picked up a booklet today at the hard hat expo explaining the construction&forestry tech program. Looks like they hook you up with JD. Any info/thoughts on that?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;769157 said:


> Ben-
> 
> You're doing the 2 year? How's your break going?


its going ok nothing spectacular. no im in the 4 year but i had credits transferred from when i was going for my criminal just associates degree a year ago. i have 3 semesters and the internship to go.



Dstosh;769203 said:


> Hey, Do you go to suny cobleskill? I picked up a booklet today at the hard hat expo explaining the construction&forestry tech program. Looks like they hook you up with JD. Any info/thoughts on that?


yea me and mkwl both go to suny cobleskill for the landscape contracting Bachelors degree. its a good school and they do JD factory tech training there, i heard its a real top notch program.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow I was looking at a garage that size for $550 a month and I thought that was kinda expensive...I need it though, got trucks and plows at my house, my neighbors house, my garage that only fits the trailer and mowers...


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah well another guy wanted $1100 for 1000 sq ft garage and 200 sq ft office. so this was the better deal. when i get some time i will download the pics of the new truck to the pc and put them up


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I rent a 600sqft shop that leaks water through the roof for $400 a month so just be glad you dont live here!

That shop is real nice, the only good thing about this down economy is the shop space is dropping in price.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i here ya, btw has anyone heard good things about verizon push to talk?


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Enzo;769291 said:


> yeah i here ya, btw has anyone heard good things about verizon push to talk?


Yeah love my verizon push to talk. I got the casio boulder phone the one thats water resistant etc.... Its holding up well so far. Sweet shop btw.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

KubotaJr;769315 said:


> Yeah love my verizon push to talk. I got the casio boulder phone the one thats water resistant etc.... Its holding up well so far. Sweet shop btw.


you got the push to talk?
so its good i guess too bad i have a new 2 year contract with nextel going to switch to the blackberry next month


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

ok sounds good, in the next few months I am gonna see how busy I get and probably get a contract with verizon for the push to talk


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice shop Enzo! We just bought 50 acres of land, so Im planning on building somethin like JD Daves shop....except 4 times bigger & with big screen T.Vs so I can watch plow porn and play Nintendo!  :waving:


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

there should be a porn thread


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

ColliganLands;769316 said:


> you got the push to talk?
> so its good i guess too bad i have a new 2 year contract with nextel going to switch to the blackberry next month


Yeah, shoulda switched to Verizon earlier. Great service around here unlike the nextel. Sometimes nextel works well in some areas but sometimes it just sucks.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice shop. I'm in the market for one around here too. Just a matter of finding the right one at the right price. I have found it, but none are available, so I'm just waiting it out...


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

here is a pict of my shop


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sp6x6;770500 said:


> here is a pict of my shop


pretty small


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks nice and neat to me.
Tomorrow I will be straightening out my shop, got to clean it uo before we go back to work.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

iceyman;770518 said:


> pretty small


Thats what she said lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Lil'PlowinMan93;770608 said:


> Thats what she said lol


who, enzo?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;770790 said:


> who, enzo?


lol...ur his best buddy. We need some pics of the power lines and enzos truck


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

power lines are fine tls, i got pics of the truck on my camera i been getting stuff ready for spring and got my advertising all set so ill upload them maybe tomorrow night


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

3 truck garage, heated shop on end


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

What make are those bumpers on the Fords.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Local welding shop, 2 different shops, powder coat, would use a liner type spray if I DID IT again, actually 3 shops, JEEP is 1/4 aluminum


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

My wood working shop, repair area,loft above


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice and organized as well


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

sp6x6;771898 said:


> My wood working shop, repair area,loft above


that is a nice shop looks just right to do alot of wood working jobs.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

here are some pictures of my new truck


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice, how much that run you with the plow?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Enzo;772196 said:


> here are some pictures of my new truck


beautiful truck, what kind of light is that on top?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I got the truck for 32,000; plow was 5,000; sander was 4,000; the light is a whelen guardian strobe that was around 150 on sirennet


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

$5000 plow and the headlight doesnt work? hmmm... i think id demand a refund.

is it my eyes or does the passanger side of your cab protector look a little bent?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Enzo;772205 said:


> I got the truck for 32,000; plow was 5,000; sander was 4,000; the light is a whelen guardian strobe that was around 150 on sirennet


hows it work for you in the daylight? ive got two strobe beacons that arent too impressive during the day so ive been thinking of switching to a halogen rotator again or an led.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cool pics enzo....


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks tls, yeah they arent noticeable when you are in the truck looking at them reflecting off buildings and stuff, but people can definitely see them from the outside


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;772216 said:


> cool pics enzo....


i thought you were leaving...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

06HD BOSS;772240 said:


> i thought you were leaving...


LOL, he keeps checin' in for more! lmao


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;772240 said:


> i thought you were leaving...





creativedesigns;772257 said:


> LOL, he keeps checin' in for more! lmao


stop replying and i will

This place is going way down hill with me leaving and u 2 staying...

Im so 3008 and you guys are 2000 and late....give me that boom boom POW!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

> Im so 3008 and you guys are 2000 and late....give me that boom boom POW!


did you just quote fergie?


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

here is my cold storage, 40 x 40 w/loft, center bay 13' hght. Heavy timer for block heaters, 30 AMP camper plug in, bobcat attach shelves in back


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

that looks real nice for equipment storage, you could heat that place to very easily and live in there lol


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

HOPE MY WIFE DOES'NT get that idea


----------

